# Gradle sync failed: Could not determine Java version using executable



## marlem (12. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

beim öffnen eines anderen Projekts taucht jetzt diese Fehlermeldung auf:



> 12.04.2020
> 21:41    Gradle sync started
> 
> 21:41    Gradle sync failed: Could not determine Java version using executable C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-13.0.2\bin\java.exe.
> ...



Frage:
Muss ich jetzt Java 9 installieren und Android dazu bringen, dass er mit Java 9 compiliert?


----------



## kneitzel (12. Apr 2020)

Das Projekt nutzt eine uralt Version von gradle. Du könntest gradle aktualisieren. So es ein gradle wrapper nutzt, wäre das ein Eintrag in der Datei
gradle/wrapper/gradle-wrapper.properties
Da ist dann wohl eine Zeile wie diese hier vorhanden:
distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip
(Nur eben mit 2.7 als Version)

Danach muss evtl. noch etwas in der build.gradle verändert werden...

Oder man nutzt tatsächlich eine Java Version 9.


----------



## marlem (12. Apr 2020)

Es gibt eine Wrapper-Property die ich habe ich aktualisiert:


> distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip



Dann habe ich gradlw aufgerufen jetzt kommt diese Fehlermeldung:


> 12.04.2020
> 21:41    Gradle sync started
> 
> 21:41    Gradle sync failed: Could not determine Java version using executable C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-13.0.2\bin\java.exe.
> ...



in der log-datei steht das hier:


> 2020-04-12 22:16:06,969 [5872922]   INFO - roid.tools.ndk.GradleWorkspace - Updating model took 0.002s
> 2020-04-12 22:16:07,252 [5873205]   INFO - ge.ExternalProjectsDataStorage - Save external projects data in 9 ms
> 2020-04-12 22:17:43,918 [5969871]   INFO - ide.actions.ShowFilePathAction -
> Exit code 1
> ...



Was muß ich tun?


----------



## marlem (30. Apr 2020)

ich habe einen "Hänger". 
wie rufe ich gradlw auf?


----------



## kneitzel (30. Apr 2020)

Im Verzeichnis des Projekts ist eine batch Datei Gradle.bat. Einfach in einer Eingabeaufforderung in das Verzeichnis des Projekts gehen und dann die batch Datei aufrufen.


----------



## marlem (30. Apr 2020)

Danke. Hat geklappt und ich habe es mir diesmal aufgeschrieben


----------

